

Straight from Google: What You Need to Know - helwr
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/seo-for-bloggers/

======
cryptnoob
I hate that google is so "text focused". Obviously, for 90% of the web, that's
just fine, but I do web apps that "do things".

For example, if I have a web app that converts numbers between bases (just an
example, OK?), Google would ignore me, since my home page is just a couple of
text fields and a submit button. (If it's ajax, I don't even have a submit
button)

So, I say, "OK, fine, Google, you want text, I'll give you text", and I add a
blog, saying some stuff about converting numbers between bases. That works a
bit, but really, I don't have that much to say about converting numbers
between bases. I have this app, it works well, what's to say? So, I rapidly
run out of things to say in this blog I was forced to write. Google sees my
site as never having new content, and down I go.

Of course, if I had a bunch of incoming links, no worries, but I won't get
them if nobody can find me in the first place.

------
ez77
Slide 42 rocks! I wonder who designed it... or is it a real product???

------
eli_s
I think Matt has his work cut out for him. There is a tonne of content that
Google is having trouble weeding spam from.

Try searching for ' _anything_ review' and you'll get 99.99% spam. Made it
very difficult for me to make an informed choice about buying a new monitor
recently.

~~~
ovi256
My starting point was looking at the reviews on amazon.com, but I've recently
found out those are gamed too (paid review shops that spam good reviews, angry
reviewers that spam bad reviews, etc). Now I don't know what to do, if there
are no specialized review sites (like dphotography for DSLRs, for example).

~~~
eli_s
yeah I tried various review sites and newegg reviews but they all reeked of
spam.

I don't understand why the big G doesn't immediately ban all spam sites. They
take about 0.1 seconds to identify by a human viewer.

Obviously not suggesting that G curates the _whole_ web - but jeez purging the
worst offenders would make life easier.

~~~
gruseom
Isn't it just the obvious conflict of interest that Google make money off
those sites?

I wish it weren't true, because apart from it being the biggest thing spoiling
my admiration of Google, the prevalence of such garbage sites is the biggest
thing spoiling the usefulness of the web.

